# Speaking of mission creep......



## goon175 (Jun 8, 2012)

So everyone wants to be SF now? Roger....

http://www.armytimes.com/news/2012/06/army-3000-soldiers-serve-in-africa-next-year-060812/


----------



## QC (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice to see the potential for African nations emerging.


----------



## CDG (Jun 8, 2012)

"In the future, U.S. soldiers might also attend military courses in Africa, such as the French desert survival school in Djibouti"

Dudes (and dudettes) already attend this school.  I knew several 11Bs when I was there that went to this course.  Other services sent people as well.


----------



## Brill (Jun 8, 2012)

Africa is awesome: the new playground.  Everybody's there but their guard is lowered.  Good place to "work".


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 9, 2012)

lindy said:


> Africa is awesome: the new playground. Everybody's there but their guard is lowered. Good place to "work".


 
Constant civil wars/ethnic cleansing, killer wildlife and the ebola virus/AIDS epedimic.....we just need to toss in a radioactive hot spot or two and the place is like the ultimate proving ground. If you can make it out of that continent after all that, you truly have earned your man card


----------



## Etype (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey, I hear leopard seals are killing penguins down in Antarctica. This is unacceptable, we need to get down there right away to intervene.

STOP! NEWS FLASH! Animals are killing other animals on every Continent of the world, it's not anyone's problem except their own.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 9, 2012)

Etype said:


> Hey, I hear leopard seals are killing penguins down in Antarctica. This is unacceptable, we need to get down there right away to intervene.
> 
> STOP! NEWS FLASH! Animals are killing other animals on every Continent of the world, it's not anyone's problem except their own.


 
I vote we bring this serious matter to the UN general assembly where it will get bogged down/talked to death for 6 months to a year before a vote to impose limited sanctions on the leopard seal confederation is agreed upon. Once that's in place we can all sit back and watch as nothing happens because Russia and China used their veto power to stop any military intervention since they sell weapons/have trade relations and security pacts with the leopard seal confederation.

As funny as this can be, sadly this is EXACTLY how the game of international politics is played. Face it, only one's that are gonna be left after a alien invasion are people like us that served, cause the rest of the world is gonna be too busy talking/bitching at one another to do anything and the rest are gonna be too scared to do anything either


----------



## policemedic (Jun 10, 2012)

Etype said:


> Hey, I hear leopard seals are killing penguins down in Antarctica. This is unacceptable, we need to get down there right away to intervene.
> 
> STOP! NEWS FLASH! Animals are killing other animals on every Continent of the world, it's not anyone's problem except their own.


 
Truer words...


----------



## Etype (Jun 10, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> As funny as this can be, sadly this is EXACTLY how the game of international politics is played. Face it, only one's that are gonna be left after a alien invasion are people like us that served, cause the rest of the world is gonna be too busy talking/bitching at one another to do anything and the rest are gonna be too scared to do anything either


More scary- if we ever have another Hitler or Stalin rise up, odds are someone in the UN is going to have interests in said country.  How long will it take for the multi-billion dollar UN breakfast club to come up with a resolution then?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 10, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> ...
> As funny as this can be, sadly this is EXACTLY how the game of international politics is played. Face it, only one's that are gonna be left after a alien invasion are people like us that served, cause the rest of the world is gonna be too busy talking/bitching at one another to do anything and the rest are gonna be too scared to do anything either


 
I think we'll actually be the first ones gone, because we'll be the only ones 1) with guns and 2) using them.  The best we can do is buy time for the rest of the world to get their shit together.


----------



## Etype (Jun 10, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> I think we'll actually be the first ones gone, because we'll be the only ones 1) with guns and 2) using them. The best we can do is buy time for the rest of the world to get their shit together.


Agreed.  Look at France- after two revolutions and the French resistance, anything resembling strong masculine blood is pretty much gone.


----------

